# Receivers that improve TV and HT dialog intelligibity



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi

I’m getting a new HT receiver soonish, just for HT and TV. 
Budget is not high. Some low $ receivers available now or coming soon, eg several Denon, have some of the Audyssey “technologies”, eg “Dynamic EQ”, Dynamic Volume (meant to eliminate volume shifts between TV shows and ads), “Compressed Audio Restorer” etc.

If your priority is clearest dialog for movies and HT: ie smooth and without any artefacts particularly 2 – 4 Hz, where consonants are distinguished - does the Dynamic EQ help there?

www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html

Has anyone used it?

2 – 4 Hz is well above the range of room modes. Would a 'normal' preferably parametric, EQ with some boost in that 1 octave range be just as good?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Are you currently having problems with dialog?


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Chas,

I have problems with dialog in real life. 

(My speakers are quite good diy ones with Usher (Scan Speak clone) tweeters and Focal mids).

I'm wondering what is the best type of EQ to emphasise dialog; whether Dynamic EQ is likely to help, compared to normal EQ? 

Thanks


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

rick57 said:


> If your priority is clearest dialog for movies and HT: ie smooth and without any artefacts particularly 2 – 4 Hz, where consonants are distinguished - does the Dynamic EQ help there?
> 
> 2 – 4 Hz is well above the range of room modes.


I assume you meant 2-4 kHz, not Hz. Reflections from surfaces may be causing you difficulty in that range, have you tried any acoustic treatments for this?


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

> I assume you meant 2-4 kHz, not Hz. 
Duoh, yes

I havent done acoustic treatment, as this is a no go zone in my longe, due to SAF 

And a recent audiolgy test showed my 50 yo ears begin to roll off . . at only 2! kHz . .


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, acoustic treatment really would be the best option. Take a look at some of the designs of both DIY and Commercial products, and float those by the spouse. I've had plenty of people ask me about the "art" on my living rooms walls.


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Marshall

I'm away from home for a couple days, but I will check the links when I get back and have more time.

However at the point of 1st relections, on one side there's a fireplace; and on the other side my wife's favorite (large) mirror, so treatmant options are limited.

Have any receiver or EQ users found they've helped?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Audyssey claims to combat time and frequency problems, so they would be your best bet. You can find their tech in many AVRs. Look for MultEQ XT for best results.


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone experinced or read how well the time domain part fix works? 

So MultEQ XT (per 
http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multEQ_products.html)
*has to be performed by a professional installer? I wonder if it can be done by the consumers, so if something in the system or room is changed, we can fix it ourselves


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll also try to find time to read the 201 pages here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

rick57 said:


> Has anyone experinced or read how well the time domain part fix works?
> 
> So MultEQ XT (per
> http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multEQ_products.html)
> *has to be performed by a professional installer? I wonder if it can be done by the consumers, so if something in the system or room is changed, we can fix it ourselves


There is a consumer component that can be done without a professional. The professional component is not available in every model featuring MultEQ XT, from what I understand. For instance, the Onkyo 805 has no professional options, but the integra pre/pro does. Am I wrong on this?

Yes, I also believe that anyone should be able to buy the pro install kit so that when you change your seating position or speakers, you don't have to pay to have someone come out. Before the year's end, I'm hoping to interview someone from Audyssey, and I will certainly be asking them this question.


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that pro install kits are about $300 (regardless of model). 

Is it an Audyssey charge, or from the manufacturer?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've seen the Audyssey Installer Kit quoted at $325, but that was when the technology was first coming out. I don't think they like to sell it to anyone with an installer in their area lest you do it yourself rather than support the local installer.

Now, obviously I'm all for feeding your local HT guy, but there will always be people who will pay a professional to do it. For the rest of us who change/upgrade our system regularly, or who just take pride in doing it ourselves, Audyssey need to loosen their restrictions on selling the kit and providing the training to use it, or someone else with competing technology will.


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Marshall

Also, do you have a webpage showing some of the "art" on your (or others) living rooms walls?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a picture that's about a year old, somethings have changed but the panels stay the same:

http://realht.info/about_me.html

Here's a thread I started 2 years ago re: my placement and construction of the panel. I had a lot to learn back then about room treatment, and I still do:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=734181

And just for giggles, I've attached a work currently hanging in the Metropolitan Museum of Modern Art in New York City...lest anyone doubt my description of panels as potential art.


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Marshall 

Thanks I may be able to get away with some panels 

Btw, what are the benefits of MultEQ XT receivers set up with an Audyssey Installer Kit, vs just the mic that comes with them?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a chart: http://www.audyssey.com/installers/index.html


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Marshall


----------



## rick57 (Jul 30, 2007)

Can’t fix it right now, but I’m unable read PMs

Anyone who wishes to contract me, email me at 

rick57 at tpg.com.au 

Cheers


----------

